# Item not compatible with your device



## hkam619 (Aug 15, 2012)

I recently had to get a new Thunderbolt from Verizon (rebooting issue) and used the Thunderbolt.exe tool to root it. Everything is alright but when I tried to restore the following apps I got a "this item is not compatible with your device" error:
Worldmate

Southwest

Google Goggles

United Airlines

Dragon Go

Citicards

I have tried "faking the market" app and lowering the LCD but those did not work. I also tried to install it from my PC but it also gave me the same error. So I did a hard reset and started over again with the same errors for the same apps. Any solutions, ideas or advice out there?

Thanks


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What rom are you using? Sometimes that can cause that issue

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

Make sure set doing to 240 reboot then manage apps and clear market/vendor cache then open store again

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hkam619 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you, I have done that and still no luck. This is my 5th Thunderbolt so I just told Verizon PLEASE get me something else, so I'm getting a Nexus!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Nice. Now you can fight the screen discolor gamble and the poor signal gamble. Still you got ics and jb rom. Good luck on the nexus as I wish I could get one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyfox88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Titanium backup has some market utilities

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hkam619 (Aug 15, 2012)

They gave me an option between the Galaxy S III or Nexus and I chose Nexus. The guy on the phone told me they have had problems with Nexus but I know you can do more with a Nexus over a S III....


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

Nexii rock for sure, but with the SG3 bootloader now unlocked, I'd swap if I had the option.

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Nice. Now you can fight the screen discolor gamble and the poor signal gamble. Still you got ics and jb rom. Good luck on the nexus as I wish I could get one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


i was going to get the nexus but like you said with the signal dang can you say data drops alot ahha but yeah thats true but im staying with my bolt till my upgrade which is next year most likely the S IV is goin to come out


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

havy15 said:


> i was going to get the nexus but like you said with the signal dang can you say data drops alot ahha but yeah thats true but im staying with my bolt till my upgrade which is next year most likely the S IV is goin to come out


I never had a problem with my signal on my nexus always had 3-4 bars of 4g always. I have the galaxy s3 also and its def a beast and now that the boot loader is unlocked and there's no work around needed for kernels or roms the development will def pick up. The OP is gun love his nexus it blows the tb out the water I know Cuz that's what I had before it.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

